# Lo sai che mi manchi



## mariamarietta

Hola buenos días.....de nuevo necesito vuestra ayuda

"¿Lo sai que mi manchi....?"

La traducción sería: "¿Sabes que me haces falta...?" o quizá mejor "¿sabes que te echo en falta?

Dudo sobre cual de las dos sería más correcta.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.

María


----------



## saia

Para mí: "sabes que te echo en falta/de menos".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sabes que te extrano?


----------



## vikgigio

mariamarietta said:


> Hola buenos días.....de nuevo necesito vuestra ayuda
> 
> "¿Lo sai que mi manchi....?"
> 
> La traducción sería: "¿Sabes que me haces falta...?" o quizá mejor "¿sabes que te echo en falta?
> 
> Dudo sobre cual de las dos sería más correcta.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos.
> 
> María



Attenzione: lo sai CHE mi manchi..
E sì: la traduzione è: sabes que te echo de menos?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ma extranar y anorar non andrebbero bene ugualmente come verbi? ( purtroppo con la mia tastiera posso solo scrivere la ene, non ho la "n" con quel segno grafico sopra )


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sí ilpetalocremesi, ... tutte e due andrebbero bene, ... ma añorar si usa piutosto per ricordi pasati.

Añorar es más usado para los recuerdos pasado o añoranzas.


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Sí ilpetalocremesi, ... tutte e due andrebbero bene, ... ma añorar si usa piuttosto per ricordi passati.
> 
> Añorar es más usado para los recuerdos pasado o añoranzas.


 
 
Entre "echar de menos" y "echar en falta" hay alguna diferencia?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No, casi ninguna. Sería mucha precisión. Brava, ... per la domanda.


----------



## Quintupeu

Hola, a mi "echar en falta" me suena extrañísimo, quizás en España se diga así, pero me suena mejor "¿sabes que te echo de menos?" o "¿sabes que me haces falta?" 

P.D: È mio primo post, spero avere potuto aiutare


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Quintupeu said:


> Hola, a mi "echar en falta" me suena extrañísimo, quizás en España se diga así, pero me suena mejor "¿sabes que te echo de menos?" o "¿sabes que me haces falta?"
> 
> P.D: È il mio primo post, spero di aver potuto aiutare



Benvenuto! espero no te molesten las correciones!


----------



## femmejolie

Irene.acler said:


> Entre "echar de menos" y "echar en falta" hay alguna diferencia?.


*Echar en falta/de menos*
*RDAE --> Echar en falta =**echar de menos*
*echar de menos.* Locución verbal transitiva que significa ‘notar la falta [de alguien o algo]’: _«Es usted buena persona, Fischer, lo echaré de menos»_ . La variante _echar menos,_ frecuente en otras épocas, está hoy en desuso: _«Se echó menos la socorrida solución de un artículo del Diccionario»_ . Igualmente correcta es la expresión _echar en falta:_ _«Si decidía retirarme al dormitorio, nadie me echaría en falta»_ ; se desaconseja _echar a faltar,_ construcción influida por el catalán _trobar a faltar_

*Tutte e 2 vanno bene*, ma in Spagna si usa moltissimo più *"echar de menos"*.(suona più naturale che "echar en falta", soprattutto quando si parla di persone:
A.e.: "Echamos de menos a Luis" suona più naturale (a mio parere eh!) che "echamos en falta a Luis". (tutte e 2 vanno benissimo)
Ma 
"Echamos en falta tu profesionalidad" o "echamos en falta la ironía de Cristina" mi suona meglio di "echamos de menos tu profesionalidad/la ironía de Cristina".

In breve, a mio avviso: "Persone"-> Echar de menos
"Cose"--> echar en falta 

Ma in definitiva *sono intercambiabili*.



IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Ma extranar y anorar non andrebbero bene ugualmente come verbi? ( purtroppo con la mia tastiera posso solo scrivere la ene, non ho la "n" con quel segno grafico sopra )


 
*Extrañar* si usa in modo esclusivo in Sudamerica (loro non usano "echar de menos")
*Echar de menos* si usa in modo esclusivo in Spagna.
*Añorar* vuol dire avere nostalgia, sentire la mancanza, rimpiangere.
(Il Laura Tam riporta alcune accezioni usate in Sudamerica e mescola tutto)
Diciamo che "añorar" è molto più formale di "echar de menos/en falta" (a.e.la patria, un fratello che è vissuto per molti anni lontano da noi, i baci, ecc), ma in pratica si dice sempre " Te hemos echado de menos/en falta, Juan"; "He echado de menos/en falta España, "he echado de menos/en falta tus besos") Qualcuno dice "ho rimpianto i tuoi baci"??? 

Suonerebbe ridicolo dire "Cristina, te hemos añorado ayer" o 
"hemos añorado tu profesionalidad" o "He añorado tus besos"

ALT+ 0241-->ñ
ALT+ 0225-->á 
ALT+ 0233-->é
ALT+ 0237-->í
ALT+ 0243-->ó
ALT+ 0250-->ú
Cod ASCII


----------



## Quintupeu

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Benvenuto! espero no te molesten las correciones!


 

Grazie!!! le correzioni sono sempre benvenute


----------



## Quintupeu

femmejolie said:


> *Extrañar* si usa in modo esclusivo in Sudamerica (loro non usano "echar de menos")


 
Mi dispiace, ma noi usiamo "echar de menos" molto di più di extrañar


----------



## femmejolie

Quintupeu said:


> Mi dispiace, ma noi usiamo "echar de menos" molto di più di extrañar


 
Ho detto che noi spagnoli non usiamo "extrañar", è di uso esclusivo in Sudamerica. Non ho detto che tutti i sudamericani lo usino (In Argentina credo di sì)
Loro non usano  *in genere *"echar de menos".


----------



## Quintupeu

femmejolie said:


> Ho detto che noi spagnoli non usiamo "extrañar", è di uso esclusivo in Sudamerica. Non ho detto che tutti i sudamericani lo usino (In Argentina credo di sì)
> *Loro non usano in genere "echar de menos*".


 
Entiendo tu idea, pero estoy bastante seguro que en general si usamos echar de menos, de hecho, al menos en chile, es más común decir te echo de menos que decir te extraño (es un poco cursi, jaja)


----------



## mariamarietta

Yo creo que en España utilizamos más "te echo de menos" que "te extraño".
Entonces sería......¿Sabes que te echo de menos?.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.......María


----------



## Neuromante

Penso ci sia una diferenza fra echar de menos e echar en falta

Echar de menos io la trovo naturale quando c´è un contesto affetivo o emozinale. Posso echar de menos che una finestra si affaci sulla piazza _perche nella casa dove abitavo prima ce ne era una_.
Echar en falta la uso quandi qualcosa manca Ricordo benissimo che in quel muro c´era una finestra in piú, che adesso è sparita. _¿Dove sarà finita_?

Sono essepii un po strani ma credo mi si capisca.


----------



## horusankh

femmejolie said:


> *Extrañar* si usa in modo esclusivo in Sudamerica (loro non usano "echar de menos")


Ciao, 

"Extrañar" non si usa soltanto in Sudamerica, qui in Messico si usa molto spesso.

Saludos.


----------



## femmejolie

horusankh said:


> Ciao,
> 
> "Extrañar" non si usa soltanto in Sudamerica, qui in Messico si usa molto spesso.
> 
> Saludos.


Sì, è stato un refuso, chiedo venia, volevo dire in tutta l'America latina.
Se ti interessa, avevo iniziato nel forum solo Spagnolo questo Thread


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Penso ci sia una differenza fra echar de menos e echar en falta.
> 
> Echar de menos io la trovo naturale quando c'è un contesto affettivo o emozionale. Posso echar de menos che una finestra si affacci sulla piazza _perché nella casa dove abitavo prima ce n'era una_.
> Echar en falta la uso quando qualcosa manca Ricordo benissimo che su quel muro c'era una finestra in più/un'altra finestra, che adesso è sparita. _¿Dove sarà finita_?
> 
> Sono esempi un po' strani ma credo mi si capisca.


----------

